# Bán online máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 2hp R410A giá rẻ tại quận 12



## truchailongvan (8/4/21)

*Bán online máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCNQ18MV1  R410A giá rẻ nhất HCM*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* FCNQ18MV1/RNQ18MV1 R410A công suất 2Hp có giá 22450000đ và được bảo hành 1 năm cho dàn lạnh, 4 năm cho máy nén. Với sản phẩm Daikin, các bạn hãy yên tâm về chất lượng nhé.

+++ Xem thêm: 
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần cassette - may lanh am tran cassette*
















*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* FCNQ18MV1/RNQ18MV1  R410A - 2.0HP - 2.0 Ngựa
Không inverter  - Một chiều lạnh
Daikin SkyAir là lựa chọn đúng đắn nhằm mang lại không gian điều hòa chất lượng cao cho các cửa hàng và văn phòng. Nhờ vào nhiều ưu điểm, sản phẩm SkyAir nổi danh trên toàn thế giới được tin dùng ở bất cứ nơi nào sản phẩm được sử dụng.







*Tính năng của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin 2 ngựa*

*Dàn lạnh đa dạng*
Daikin đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu khách hàng với dãy sản phẩm đa dạng phong phú nhiều chủng loại (Dàn lạnh cassette âm trần, dàn lạnh áp trần, dàn lạnh nối ống gió, dàn lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn) và nguồn điện (1 pha và 3 pha)
*Điều khiển điều hướng từ xa dễ sử dụng với tính năng lập lịch hàng tuần*

Đơn giản, thiết kế hiện đại với màu trắng tươi phù hợp với mọi thiết kế nội thất.
Dễ sử dụng và vận hành mượt mà bằng cách làm theo chỉ dẫn
*Cánh tản nhiệt dàn nóng được xử lý chống ăn mòn*

Để nâng cao độ bền bằng cách cải thiện khả năng chịu đựng ăn mòn do muối và ô nhiễm không khí, dàn trao đổi nhiệt được xử lý chống ăn mòn (đã được xử lý sơ bộ bằng acryl) được sử dụng cho dàn trao đổi nhiệt tại dàn nóng.
*Vận hành êm ái*
Tùy vào từng chủng loại dàn lạnh mà độ ồn giao động từ 32 dB(A) đến 45 dB(A).
Dàn nóng vận hành ở mức độ ồn từ 48 dB(A) đến 58 dB(A).
Dữ liệu dựa trên “Ví dụ về các mức độ âm thanh”, Bộ Môi Trường Nhật Bản, 12/11/2002.

*Dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo dưỡng*

Môi chất lạnh nạp sẵn đến 15m ống (Áp dụng với model RNQ30-48M).
Dễ bố trí nhờ nối ống theo 4 hướng (Áp dụng với model RNQ30-48M).
*Dàn lạnh Cassette Âm trần (Đa hướng thổi)*






*Chuẩn mực mới từ dàn lạnh Cassette thổi gió đồng nhất 360 độ*

Tránh nhiệt độ không đồng đều và cảm giác khó chịu do gió lùa gây ra.
Hướng thổi tròn phân bổ nhiệt độ đồng đều
Dễ dàng thích ứng với mọi không gian lắp đặt
Kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, vận hành êm ái
Lắp đặt dễ dàng và nhanh chóng
Dễ dàng bảo dưỡng
Mặt nạ vuông đồng nhất cho tất cả các công suất đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ khi nhiều thiết bị được lắp đặt trong cùng một không gian.






*KẾT LUẬN*

Chúng tôi – Công ty điện lạnh Hải Long Vân cũng chính là đại lý cấp 1 bán và _*thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*_ chính hãng giá rẻ nhất trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh online.
Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin trong thời gian sớm nhất, chính xác nhất và hoàn toàn miễn phí.

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM VÀ DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN*

MST:  *0313071739*
Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam
Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (028)6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616 – (028)6686 3809 – (028)6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng
Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)
Website công ty: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ

Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ*


----------

